# Special Event - FREE Presentation on ADA Nature Aquarium



## Green Wet Thumb (Aug 31, 2013)

The Durham Region Aquarium Society (DRAS) is proud to be hosting a special presentation by Joseph Uy of Miyabi Aqua Designs on October 5th, 2013.

Miyabi Aqua Designs is the exclusive Canadian distributor of ADA (Aqua Design Amano) products. Many of you will know ADA products as being some of the best available for the planted aquarium. Joseph will be presenting on how to set up and maintain a planted aquarium using the Nature Aquarium Style and sharing his knowledge from studying with the master, Takashi Amano.

The presentation will cover;

*The Art of the Nature Aquarium*

Techniques of Takashi Amano
The Do's and Don'ts of Aquascaping
Arranging Stones
*The Science of the Nature Aquarium*

Water Parameters and Substrates
CO2 and Lighting
What makes plants grow underwater
*Living with the Nature Aquarium*

Daily, Weekly and Monthly maintenance
Adding nutrients
Trimming techniques
There will be door prizes and Joseph will be bringing some Aqua Flora Plants for sale.

Details:

*How Much To Attend?:*
*FREE*

*When:*
October 5th, 2013
1:00 PM - 5:00 PM

*Where:*
Whitby Centennial Building
(Attersley Room)
416 Centre Street South
Whitby, Ontario
L1N 4W2
(Ample parking available)

*Please e-mail [email protected] to confirm attendance.* 

There will be refreshments available and we want to make sure we have enough seating available!

If you have any other questions, please e-mail [email protected] and you will receive a response as soon as possible.

*Sponsors:*
Miyabi Aqua Design Ltd. - (www.miyabi-aqua.com)
Durham Region Aquarium Society - (www.dras.ca)
ADA - Aqua Design Aman0 - (www.adana.co.jp/en)
AquaFlora Nurseries - (www.aquafloranurseries.com)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

This promises to be a very nice event, for anyone who has ever wanted to build one of these setups or even for anyone who just likes to look at them. Best part is the event is FREE!
Anyone here planning on attending?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I plan on attending.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Will there be aquascaped tanks on display?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe he will build one or two during the presentation. I also believe at least one or both are available for sale.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I want to come too


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I sent an email but haven't received a reply.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome! E-mail sent!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The e-mails are to let the organizers know how many to expect for refreshments and such. Events like this are a crap shoot as far as attendance goes, and either way, the club foots the bill whether there are 10 people or a hundred.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

This is the same day as the Toronto Frags trade show: http://www.torontofrags.com/

I probably won't be out of Toronto in time to take advantage of this presentation. I'm glad it exists though, and I hope there is something like it again in the near future.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is today.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll be there! Fellow forum folks feel free to say hello. Especially if you're also into betta keeping. I'm in a rusty/cream collared shirtdress with grey leggings and doc marten boots. Accompanied by a redhead.

EDIT: Whoops. Thought this was for another thing. Mod, please delete.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

hehe


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

So, who went to the presentation ?

Did you learn something ?

Did you win something ?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I did learn something but didn't win anything.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Was the presentation recorded?


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

The aquascaping demo was recorded by a gentleman (I don't know his name or who he is unfortunately), but it was recorded using a BlackBerry Playbook. The presentation I believe was being recorded by somebody from Shrimp Fever.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, Hopefully they upload it and post a link. Really wanted to attend but had prior arrangements.


----------

